
Mint Wins TechCrunch40 $50,000 Award - jkopelman
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/18/mint-wins-techcrunch40-50000-award/
======
karthikv
Just curious: How many of you are willing to give your bank passwords to
Mint.com? I'm still scared to give out my most important credentials to a 3rd
party. Maybe I'm paranoid.

~~~
darius
Apparently many people gave their information to Wesabe
(<http://www.wesabe.com>), which is a direct Mint competitor.

~~~
brett
They are a little different.

With Wesabe you download a desktop app, put you bank credentials into that,
and then the desktop app uploads your data to the Wesabe site. With Mint you
give their webapp your bank credentials and they store them on their server.

<http://mint.com/safe.html>

<http://www.wesabe.com/page/security>

------
PStamatiou
Mint has obviously thought this out. They use yodlee, which provides
bank/credit interaction services and is secure. Yodlee has your information
and Mint only passes your info to it, it is never stored on Mint's servers.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
If your bank has a liability agreement with Yodlee, you're probably ok in the
event of a data theft or break-in.

But if not, your bank might not do anything for you, because in their eyes,
it's your fault for trusting an unauthorized (to them) third party.

------
samwise
will NEVER be main stream. too many people are too scared to give out their
most sensitive information over the web, to be used for dog knows what. i wish
them luck.

~~~
pg
That argument also implies online banking will never be mainstream.

~~~
ivankirigin
Once people realize that online banking makes life automated, they'll see how
much MORE secure it can.

Bank of America has an excellent online suite. It can grab other banks
information, automatically make monthly payments, and can automatically
categorize certain purchases.

The security comes from getting rid of an older and better established method
of low tech identify theft: I elect to stop paper statements from every
service and bill I use. No more mailbox snoops.

